# eastern water skinks



## LIZARDZ_11 (Jan 11, 2012)

ok so im probly getting some EWS soon and i wanted to get a care sheet on them.
also how do you breed them and do they lay eggs (not sure if all skinks have live or not):?
any help would be great.


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Jan 11, 2012)

EWS give live birth, but many skinks do lay eggs.


----------



## LIZARDZ_11 (Jan 11, 2012)

GeckPhotographer said:


> EWS give live birth, but many skinks do lay eggs.


thanks for that do they have to eat fruit and veg or can they live off crickets?


----------



## hnn17 (Jan 11, 2012)

lol, a former aps member would've been all over this thread. 

crickets and woodies are ok.


----------



## book (Jan 15, 2012)

Keep them on a substrate of slightly damp coir peat so they can burrow, a few hides, a big water bowl or a pond to swim in, basking lamp and feed dusted crickets or roaches. 
They will eat small amounts of some fruit but is a rare offering. 
EWS like a background temp of 24-26deg and basking spot of 30-34. I have a number from different regions which are slightly different in colouring and size. Some I purchased from SA I don't give a basking spot much in the summer as here background temps can get to 28-30. The deep substrate stays cooler. 
I provide UV for mine but probably not that essential as they naturally hang out in shaded areas by water most of the time.
They can be very aggressive to newcomers so you are best to get a small group to raise together. Remove any that are being attacked. Males will not share territory and if the looser can't leave the territory they will be killed. They produce live young which can sometimes be raised with the parents till they mature but is safer to remove the young.
Check out my profile EWS album for photos of some of my set ups.


----------



## ShredaPezzy (Apr 7, 2012)

*I've been looking to get my hands on one of these little guys, any on the Gold Coast?*

I've been looking to get my hands on one of these little guys, any on the Gold Coast?


----------



## Jason.s (May 8, 2012)

I feed mine insects and they allso like tiny bits of tomato and dog food, I've tride them on other vegies but they pick out
the tomato every time.


----------

